# Research groups?



## EvermenEXE (Jun 5, 2013)

In my novel a focal point of the backstory involves a company developing/researching various technologies, a sort of think-tank company that works with other organizations to develop their prototypes. The real problem I have is that my protagonist is (somehow) able to seize a controlling percentage of this company, how would one go about doing this? Being as he lacks the financial aspect and wishes to remain hidden I am sort of at a loss.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 5, 2013)

Well very few individuals are able to buy a controlling interest in an established company.  The best way for your protagonist to pull this off, is to make a back door deal with either a country, or a very rich arms dealer, where once given controlling interest in the company, he/she will work on the development of some kind of weapon, and give exclusive rights to the entity that helps he/she get controlling interest.  Your best bet, would be to have a country do the deal with your protagonist, because it would be a lot more believable.


----------



## EvermenEXE (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm thanks for the feedback! I've definitely considered the aspect of a country assisting him. The story is in the realm of Cyberpunk (Deus Ex/Bladerunner/etc) and as such works fairly well with the idea of 'international conspiracy', only problem being that 'international' doesn't really sit to well with the protagonists ideals.

I want to run this by to see how it floats in terms of being believable.

Ignatius (My protagonist) wishes to assume full control of a country without exposing his identity. To do this he enlists the help of a group of criminal researchers and a human trafficker to conduct research for the company. Albeit entirely illegitimate and illegal he still manages to create a working prototype. 

What I want to know then is how he would uproot, or atleast undermine the company. I imagine he can boot off employees and whoever else easily I'm just not sure what the process would necessarily be.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 5, 2013)

EvermenEXE said:


> Hmm thanks for the feedback! I've definitely considered the aspect of a country assisting him. The story is in the realm of Cyberpunk (Deus Ex/Bladerunner/etc) and as such works fairly well with the idea of 'international conspiracy', only problem being that 'international' doesn't really sit to well with the protagonists ideals.
> 
> I want to run this by to see how it floats in terms of being believable.
> 
> ...



How about either through murder, erasing their memories, or selling them off into slavery?


----------



## EvermenEXE (Jun 5, 2013)

Murder actually is one of the used methods.

But for say an already existing organization; of lets say, 20 people (give or take) you infiltrate with about 5 and are able to add on more. How would you 'boot' the rest? Without of course drawing the direct attention of law enforcement.

The first idea I had that comes to mind was that it wouldn't necessarily need to occur, a simple 'instilling fear' tactic could possibly suffice, kill those who would directly oppose the idea, but it seems like a very encompassing tactic and it also risks exposing your own infiltration efforts.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 5, 2013)

You could easily go with the age-old tactic of simply downsizing?  It could also be some kind of industrial accident?  Or how about a plane crash?  You could even go even deeper into the conspiracy theory and create the 'need' for the weapon to be developed by having a 'terrorist' attack that kills all the people that would have been opposed to the project in the first place, basically making them into martyrs.


----------

